# An oldie out in Modesto



## DonChristie (Mar 28, 2013)

Not mine, just came across it. No price listed, he is asking 800
http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/3708089397.html


----------



## OldRider (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice shape for that age, can't really argue much at 800. Isn't Modesto where Slick is?


----------



## slick (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes it's 5 minutes from me. If anybody wants it i can pick it up and ship it. Great deal but bad timing. Have my sites set on something else.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 28, 2013)

Someone school me please, I see a $300 bike, maybe $500 in parts.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 28, 2013)

It looks more 1910's or 1920s to me- later seat, later bars, later pedals, later stem, New Departure model A brake and the white darts at the head in the paintjob are definitely not 1890s.  The cranks are the only thing trending older that I see, but I am new at this stuff.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 28, 2013)

That's what I'm seein too, $300 bike with a nice drive train.
Later badge as well.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it's just a later bike.  $300.00 seems pretty generous.  If the family was out of town and didn't see me sneak it into the garage I might go 200, even if I had to get a zipcar to pick it up.  If the nickel plating was still there I'd go higher but I need another bike like a hole in the head.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 28, 2013)

I have an issue with people that list something for sale using the word RARE.  This is my favorite eBay description tag, especially when it's attached to a mass produced 60's Schwinn part or bike.  I suppose this would work on suckers and laymen.  It mostly seems to be used by someone that doesn't know what they truly have.  In this case I think that applies here, since the pricing is $400-$500 off the mark.  Someone buying this bike for $800 would be rare.


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 29, 2013)

*!*

If I'm not mistaken this bike just sold on eBay for around $400 ! Check it out I think it's the same bicycle.


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Yep!!!*

After checking my facts it's the same bike !!! Not a barn find!!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 29, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> If I'm not mistaken this bike just sold on eBay for around $400 ! Check it out I think it's the same bicycle.




Yup, here's the completed listing - just somebody looking to flip.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ANTIQU...ultDomain_0&hash=item2328e54c8f#ht_121wt_1147


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha! Isn't that funny! It did seem a little pricey! Good detective work!


----------

